# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  نمودار ER مطب/بیمارستان

## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام 

از  بین  دوستانی که   نمونه  برنامه  مطب / بیمارستان  رو نوشتن ، 
نمودار ارتباط موجودیت  های بیمارستان / مطب رو برام تشریح کنند. 
خودم تایه حد خیلی کم میدونم ولی بازم به نظرات دوستان نیازمندم.

----------


## kaardan

سلام!
سوالتون رو جزئی تر بپرسین تا بتونیم جواب بدیم من HIS نوشتم شاید بتونم کمکتون کنم.

----------


## araelectronic@ymail.com

با سلام
دوست عزيز لطفا صورت سوال را كامل و با جزييات بيان نماييد . محيط عملياتي را دقيق مشخص كنيد تا كمكتان كنم

----------


## rezazd

من متخصص سیستم های بیمارستانی هستم 
در مورد بیمارستان کارت خیلی پیچیده است به این مثال دقت کن 
بیمارستان 
پذیرش - ترخیص - حسابداری - پاراکلینیک - بخش -انبار -پرسنلی - درمانگاه- مطب

پاراکلینیک الف تصویر برداری 
رادیولوژی 
سی تی اسکن- ام ار ای 
اندوسکوپی 

پاراکلینیک ب 
ازمایشگاه 
داروخانه 


داروخانه 
انبار  داروخانه 
فروش دارو خانه 
دارو 
اشکال دارویی 
موارد مصرف دارو اندیکسیون
موارد منع مصرف کنتر اندیکاسیون 
فارماکوپه دارو 
مکانیسم های اثر
عوارض جانبی 
تداخل 
شرایط نگهداری
داروی های ترکیبی 

بیمار مشخصات فردی
جنس 
نوع وابسته  (مادر- نوزاد ) مستقل 
هشدار بیمار ی
سوابق ژنتیک 
پردازش استثناء!!!
و...

سناریو : خانمی جوان  با شکایت از درد کرامپی وشدید شکمی به اورژانس مراجعه میکند 
خانم در حال عادت ماهانه است  و 2 عدد  قرص پروفن خورده است 
پزشک کشیک خیلی جوان  با توجه به وضعیت خانم  مشکوک انسدادروده یا اپاندیس میشود  دستور تصویر برداری اشعه ایکس میدهد و درخواست اماده کردن اتاق جراحی میکند بیمار به قسمت پذیرش ارجاع و تشکیل پرونده میدهد 

حالت یک: تشخیص درست است اما به علت خوردن پروفن بیمار بر اثر خون ریزی میمیرد (فارما کوپه و مکانیسم اثر و عوارض داروئی) :خیلی عصبانی: 
حالت 2 تشخیص نادرست است پس از تصویر برداری اپاندیس و انسداد روده وجود نداشت بیمار با مسکن بهبود نسبی یافته ترخیص میشودولی در خانه بر اثر خون ریزی داخلی میمیرد
 :عصبانی: 
(تداخل افزایشی عوارض مسکن و پروفن) یا اینکه نمیمیرد    اما فرزند معلول به علت پرتو 
ایکس به دنیا میاورد    :گریه: (پردازش استثنا در بعضی اقوام ایرانی سه ماه اول بارداری با عادت ماهانه منظم همراه است )

خروجی سیستم بیمارستان هوشمند : پس از پذیرش 
1- تست حاملکی قبل از تصویر برداری به پزشک یاد اوری میشود 
2- لیست داروهایی که نباید برای بیمار تجویز شود به پزشک یاد اوری میشود 
لیست داروی های مناسب پیش عمل (در صورت تایید رادیولوژیست ) جهت اماده سازی به داروخانه ارسال میشود 
نوبت اورژانس آزمایشگاه برای تست بارداری برای بیمار تعیین  و به ازمایشگاه ارسال میشود 
پس از تایید عدم بارداری نوبت رادولوزی برای بیمار تعیین میشود و اتاق عمل کال میشوند 

بیمار با کارت اعتباری پس از محاسبات بیمه هزینه اولیه پذیرش را میپردازد 

بیمار زنده میماند  :تشویق: 
بحث مدارک پزشکی ارسال به بیمه دریافت پرداخت هزینه لازم مصرف شده بیمار سرویس های مختلفی که بعضی بیمه ها هزینه میدهند یا نه و.....

----------


## tiia_kahkeshan

آیا نسخه هم به عنوان موجودیت در نظر گرفته می شود ؟

----------


## saeid_amiri

موجودیت های اصلی بیمارستان کدومند

----------


## homajoon

میشه بگید فایل ثق های مطبو چه جوری دانلود کنم؟

----------


## پروین مشاط

سلام دوستان تا یک ساعت وقت دارم تا برای پروژه دانشگاهی یه نمودار برای درمانگاه طراحی کنم ببرم
کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟نمودارerدرمانگاه میخام

----------

